

Ask HN: Where's the "more" link in "saved stories" gone? - dougk7

I want to find some posts from a couple of months back that I upvoted but I can't see the "more" link in my saved stories. Is this a bug or is there a new limit?
======
ColinWright
As a data point, I have a "More" link on my "Saved Stories". Are you sure it
wasn't a transient failure?

~~~
dougk7
It's still not showing - thanks for letting me know though.

~~~
ColinWright
Interesting. I've just checked again and I do have it. Obviously not a
transient problem - perhaps you should email pg and let him know directly. You
probably have the best chance of a reply if you keep the email really short,
specify exactly what you see, why it's not what you expect, and possibly fit
the entire text in the subject as well as the body.

~~~
dougk7
Thanks. I've done it.

